# Bank 1 Compression?



## kboldin (Feb 21, 2011)

2001 Audi A4, 2.8 30v with 156k. Not sure which direction to go, I had planned on (all parts bought) doing an upper engine reseal. Valve seals, cam seals, cam chain tensioner seals etc... I've already done the valve cover gaskets once (leaking at time of purchase) and will redo them again when the upper engine reseal is done. The Audi has always burned a little oil and I've already fixed several oil leaks, coolant leaks etc... I also had a problem with the exhaust gas recirculation, replaced the spider hoses/pipes, suction pump etc.. All repairs came out good and I'm pretty happy with the way it runs. As mentioned above I have slight oil leaks at upper engine areas which is why I was planning on the reseal. Before I did that work I thought maybe a I should do a compression test wet and dry and see If it was worth doing because it does use a quart of oil every 800 miles or so.

The compression test results: (in PSI)
Bank 1 (passenger side); 1-164d/200w, 2-163d/175w, 3-135d/183w 
Bank 2 (driver); 4-192d/205w, 5-190d/199w, 6-193d/201w

Has anybody has similar results where bank 1 is so much lower than Bank 2? 

Are the results due to worn piston rings solely or could it be attributed to another issue, valve train timing chain seals, chain guides etc...

Any advice or thoughts you might have would be welcome and appreciated.


----------

